# 2012 Barn Pics



## P8NTMAMA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hello! I'm pretty new to the forum and here to share pics of the little barn I built this year on our humble ‘el Rancho Sobroko’ five acre plot. When we bought the place four years ago it already came with the ancient red hip roof and we had a fire the following year and everything but the house was razed. I didn’t own any livestock as I was at the time shopping for my first horse. This was quite a challenge for a ‘beginner rider who never owned a horse or an acreage’ and now I was designing a new barn. The building is fully insulated and I have recently put mats down the centre aisle, it looks so much better and at the commence of winter I’m finding everything pretty functional. Stalls have heated buckets set up and I keep a heated hose at the tap (neither pictured here). My hay shed is 12x30 (that’s where the tractor is trespassing in the pics!). The one thing I would suggest on a new build is get your water trenched in first before you erect the building. If I had done it that way to begin with then I would have auto water in the stalls but my contractor couldn’t/wouldn’t dig after the shell was up so I just have the Nelson in the shelter. Researching heating options for next year if we can afford and I'll install a fan in the aisle ceiling next spring. Hubby built the entire interior of the barn area and I think we’re pretty happy with the vision I had come to life. I definitely got inspired if nothing else on this project and now my two paints think they have landed the jackpot J.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Very nice! What are the overall dimensions? I assume this is a pole structure? Did you build it yourself, or hire it out to a contractor?


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

It's beautiful!

So, erm....when's your hubby coming to work on my barn? :lol:


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

Awesome, it looks great! I might have come and rip your barn out of the ground and place it on my property.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

WOW!! Absolutely beautiful!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spotted (Sep 19, 2012)

Beautiful barn! What kind of rubber mats did you use?


----------



## P8NTMAMA (Jul 13, 2012)

Hi again all, and thank you for the warm replies! It’s nice to hear from well established people in the horse community letting me know I was at least in the ballpark on my design.
The building dimensions are:
20x24x10 Barn Area, 2 overhead doors, 2 windows, 4 windows in main o/h door
12x30x10 Hay Shed
10x24x10 Covered Loafing Shelter
10x10 +/- stalls and tack locker is 10x8.5 roughly
I did all the boards in the barn with Thompson’s Water Seal nutmeg tinted. This is not a highly toxic product and only gets one coat. My concept was that any crap that gets on the walls is going to be an easy scrub off and so far it’s great. My boys are not chewers/cribbers so I’m also lucky there.
The mats I’m using are ¾” rubber with grooves and they do not lock. They fit very snugly together so far, hubby cut them around any corners quite easily, and I intend to drill holes in the stall areas to accommodate drainage into the gravel underneath. A project for this snowy weekend in the forecast.
Yes, it is a pole frame structure and with the insurance money (which is never enough!) I hired a local company to erect it. I also hired local talent for my water trenching, gravel base, a skid steer fellow to do the leveling and an electrician to wire us up. It made sense to me to hire this out. 
We also put in 3000’ of post/rail fencing in this summer, six days spouse and I with the help of a post hole pounder that I rented (the tractor bucket worked just as well for this task in the tight corners). 
I plan to work at splitting up the pasture next year to manage growth and feeding areas. We also disked/harrowed/seeded with Viterra horse pasture mix this summer because I had fabulous fertilized ground following the fire and the old barn contained a lifetime of cow/lama/sheep manure that got spread across the land. I took that as a prime opportunity to fix my field.
One only other drawback I can think of is that I do not have a door to my hayshed. The cost was just to much to consider when I was mapping it out, quoted me around $3k!! and the build was $22k total for the post frame alone so we scrapped that thought and hubby will probably just frame it in and put another o/d door in for next year. Today it is sporting a less than fashionable tarp for a door but hey, it works.
There you go, that’s my long winded reply for the day!
Cheers


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

That is stunning! I'd be more than a little happy to keep my lads housed there  Well done!


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Very nice, I can see you put a lot of thought into this project,now you & your horses can enjoy it!


----------



## Fulford15 (Oct 17, 2012)

Beautiful place!!


----------



## EquestrianCowgirl4 (Jan 9, 2012)

i love it!! I wish My barn was like that!


----------

